# Primos Mini-Bloodhunter light



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So, I spent $50 on the Primos Mini-Bloodhunter light and wondering if anyone else has used it and if it is really that helpful in finding blood. From using it (in my house) it has a good red light that isn't supposed to spook game for a small range of light, then hit its button again and a green light that isn't supposed to spook game and for far range brightness, then two other settings for illuminating blood (supposadly). Did I spend my money good or badly?


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't have any idea as I can think of no one that has told me one way or the other. Post a review here after you use it though for the rest of us that haven't dropped the Grant yet


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

149 reviews at Cabelas: 3.5 out of 5 stars overall.

After going to this link, click on "Read Reviews"

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

Cabelas is a great way to review products.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Cabelas has it on sale right now for $25


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Is this really all that useful? just asking out of curiosity..... seems odd to me


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

If it wasn't for a blood light we wouldn't have found my buddy's 5 point that he made a horiable(sp) shot on. we tracked him for about 2.5 hours and would have lost the blood trail without it. But it only works with wet blood


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

We'll I got to test drive it today after hitting a spike, it really does work and blood is easy to see when using this light, only works on fresh blood but works well didn't find my animal but that is because I jumped him and decided to leave him overnight and go back in the morning, I would recommend this light.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> Cabelas has it on sale right now for $25


That may be a good way to spend my gift card, but only on wet blood seems to make it pretty limited.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> > Cabelas has it on sale right now for $25
> ...


The one I bought is not the one for $25 on cabelas, the one I bought is the $54, Mini-bloodhunter plus, I seen the original bloodhunter right next to it but decided to buy the mini because the original didn't have an LED white light which I thought would be very handy and it was bulky and after reading some reviews the original has trouble keeping battery.

Mini-bloodhunter, Mini-bloodhunter plus, Original Bloodhunter, the only one with a white light is the mini-bloodhunter plus, but $25 isn't too much to get the big one so giving it a try couldn't hurt.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Loan it to this guy...

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=19070


----------

